
 Who's in this picture with President Obama? - dave1619
http://www.flickr.com/photos/whitehouse/5455525432/lightbox/
======
pbhjpbhj
Look at the last photo in the stream:

" _P021711PS-0659

President Barack Obama talks with Facebook founder and CEO Mark Zuckerberg
before a dinner with Technology Business Leaders in Woodside, California, Feb.
17, 2011. Also pictured, left to right, are Carol Bartz, Yahoo! President and
CEO; Art Levinson, Genentech Chairman and former CEO; Steve Westly, Founder
and Managing Partner, The Westly Group; and Eric Schmidt, Executive Chairman
and CEO of Google._"

------
consultutah
Steve Jobs, Mark Zuckerberg, Larry Page, Carly Fiorina

------
RiderOfGiraffes
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2236093>

------
frazerb
And John Doerr (Kleiner Perkins) in front of the flowers on the LHS

------
filobloomz
Larry Ellison directly across the table from Obama

------
frazerb
Is that Eric Schmidt front left ?

~~~
enf
Looks like him.

